# Imprimante laser multifonctions + wifi



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter une imprimante :

-laser
-multifonctions (le but étant simplement que je puisse aussi scanner des documents et faire des photocopies) 
-sans fil (donc wifi, ou bluetooth ?). 
-noir et blanc (pas besoin d'imprimer en couleur)
-qui soit 100% compatible mac. 

Voilà, j'ose vous demander quelle est la marque la plus compatible avec mac ? Et plus précisément, avez-vous un modèle en particulier à me conseiller ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

et si tu commençais par ça...  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

La Xerox WC7346 est très bien, par contre elle est couleur&#8230;


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2009)

Tiens, je retrouve mes vieux amis 

Oui, en effet, je n'ai aucune utilité de la fonction impression en couleur donc ça m'embête d'en payer le prix...

En fait l'idéal serait que je trouve qqn qui soit satisfait d'une laser multifonctions wifi noir et blanc et qui travaille sur osx et qui puisse me conseiller le modèle correspondant.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

En gros quelqu'un qui pourrait faire la recherche à ta place.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

bon, moi je conseille ça* :







Bon, elle est pas laser, pas wifi, pas multifonction, mais elle est N&B et 100% compatible mac (oui, c'est vrai, pour les drivers, ça va être coton !)... par contre c'est une imprimante *Apple* !    :love: :love: :love: :love:

Alors, c'estipasBiautifoule ça ??? 

* : d'autant que je cherche à m'en débarrasser d'une j'en ai une à vendre...


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2009)

J'ai demandé à un revendeur apple quelles étaient les marques les plus compatibles mac et il m'a dit Brother et Canon ...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

Lexmark, Epson, HP,&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------




Wallace27 a dit:


> J'ai demandé à un revendeur apple quelles étaient les marques les plus compatibles mac et il m'a dit Brother et Canon ...



Et ben c'est pas un bon ton revendeur apple


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> J'ai demandé à un revendeur apple quelles étaient les marques les plus compatibles mac et il m'a dit *Brother* et Canon ...



Brother !!!!!!!  :affraid:...

Ptain certains revendeurs sont vraiment des fumiers ! (bon ceci dit, faut bien écouler les stocks)


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2009)

En achetant mon MacBook Pro en javier, j'ai acheté en même tempms (sur l'AppleStore) une HP Photosmart 4580.

J'en suis très content.

Elle est couleur, mais franchement, vu le prix... (120 euros je crois, desquels j'ai déduis 90 euros de remise Apple.) Pas sûr qu'une impmrimante Noir et Blanc soit moins chère à l'achat.
Le plus cher, et de loin, ce sont les cartouches d'encre! Mais rien ne t'empêche d'imprimer systématiquement en Noir et Blanc et de ne changer QUE la cartouche noire!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais rien ne t'empêche d'imprimer systématiquement en Noir et Blanc et de ne changer QUE la cartouche noire!



Tu changes pas la cartouche Blanche toi ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> En achetant mon MacBook Pro en javier, j'ai acheté en même tempms (sur l'AppleStore) une HP Photosmart 4580.
> 
> J'en suis très content.
> 
> ...


Oui je la connais bien cette imprimante, elle est bien et tout. Mais moi je veux du laser, ça imprime plus vite, c'est plus silencieux, la qualité est meilleure et ça coûte moins cher d'imprimer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

Mais apparemment j'en demande trop, il semblerait que les imprimantes laser et wifi en même temps soient rares. Alors si en plus je veux qu'elle soit multifonctions... j'vous raconte pas.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

Pfff un mec qui a le vrai Apple Spirit il compte pas à la dépense


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pfff un mec qui a le vrai Apple Spirit il compte pas à la dépense


Ce serait le cas si j'achetais une imprimante Apple


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

C'est ça. Trouve moi une imprimante Apple que tu peux brancher sur le dernier MacBookPro et qui fonctionnera.


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est ça. Trouve moi une imprimante Apple que tu peux brancher sur le dernier MacBookPro et qui fonctionnera.


Si cela était possible je l'aurais déjà achetée et en ce moment je ne serais pas en train d'enquêter pour savoir quelle imprimante acheter


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2009)

ouai, et puis sans compter qu'avec une imprimante Apple, il va flipper en permanence : l'angoisse de la faire tomber...


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu changes pas la cartouche Blanche toi ?



Mince... ça doit être pour ça que je trouve les blancs moins profond depuis quelque temps!


----------



## chim (7 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ouai, et puis sans compter qu'avec une imprimante Apple, il va flipper en permanence : l'angoisse de la faire tomber...



C'est de l'acharnement là...


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Juillet 2009)

que pensez-vous de cette imprimante ? : 

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/2292766/art/samsung/multifonction-scx-4500w-w.html

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-486-4947-36.html


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Brother !!!!!!!  :affraid:...
> 
> Ptain certains revendeurs sont vraiment des fumiers ! (bon ceci dit, faut bien écouler les stocks)



Ben quoi ?

T'as quoi contre Brother ?
On en a une paire au boulot.
J'en ai une (laser RV NB).

Aucun problème, mise en route rapide et consommables pas chers.

Mais si tu en es convaincu, on peut passer à autre chose : je ne faisais que passer.


----------



## bip815 (11 Juillet 2009)

Personnellement j'ai la Samsung SCX 4500 (donc pas wifi) depuis un an et je m'en sers quotidiennement étant médecin.

Elle est très véloce, sans aucun soucis, pas bruyante, économe...

Après je pense que le modèle wifi doit être de la même qualité !!!


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2009)

Voilà j'ai acheté la Samsung SCX-4500W. Mais c'est du wifi et aucun cable usb n'est fourni... je sais pas comment l'installer snif. Je dois faire quoi ? la connecter à mon modem ou bien ? si qqn utilise une imprimante wifi de ce type merci de me donner un tuyau. 

- L'imprimante est prête
- J'ai installé tous les drivers sur mon mac à l'aide du cd d'installation
- je ne trouve nulle part une application Samsung à ouvrir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------

en fait, petite question.. Une imprimante qui fonctionne en wifi c'est une "imprimante réseau" ? ou une imprimante en "je sais pas quoi... local" ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Il faut sacrifier un poulet à la gloire de Steve Jobs pour que cela fonctionne.

Ou alors RTFM comme on dit chez les gamerz.


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2009)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé un mode d'emploi sur le net, je vous tiens au courant 

Bassman, ta g.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé un mode d'emploi sur le net, je vous tiens au courant
> 
> Bassman, ta g.



Oui, ma gueule. En attendant, c'est pas moi qui vient braire sans même faire l'effort de regarder la documentation avant.

Hein ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2009)

il se trouve que la documentation me dit de brancher un cable usb à mon mac alors même que l'imprimante ne possède aucun port usb


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

Comme sur tous les cartons d'imprimante, il doit être écrit "câble USB non  fourni", mais pour le savoir, faut juste un peu lire et connaître la forme du port USB et c'est fatigant tout ça.


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> il se trouve que la documentation me dit de brancher un cable usb à mon mac alors même que l'imprimante ne possède aucun port usb


  
Pfff...mouaarf !...
Nan, rien=>[]


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2009)

je sais qu'il est pas fourni, mais j'en ai un quand-même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> je sais qu'il est pas fourni, mais j'en ai un quand-même.



Alors là, je dis bravo, quelle prévoyance.


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> je sais qu'il est pas fourni, mais j'en ai un quand-même.



Et ben essaie de l'utiliser !...
Ensuite tu fermes les yeux (en t'asseyant en position du lotus)...
Concentration, un p'tit coup d'Apple Spirit...
Et hop !...
Installée, la machina !...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Brancher une imprimante en USB pour après l'utiliser en wifi ??

C'est un peu très idiot quand même&#8230;


Cette imprimante est locale comme réseau (réseau parce que wifi). Il faut donc configurer l'imprimante pour aller sur le réseau wifi local (si non existant, en créer un sur le mac). C'est écrit dans la doc comment configurer le réseau de l'imprimante.

:sleep:

En plus dans la doc de ton merdier, y'a écrit réseau adhoc, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un protocole bonjour&#8230; à voir si bonjour fonctionne ou pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------

Mais comme tu préfères que je ferme ma g., je ne t'aiderai bien sûr pas à créer ton réseau wifi


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Brancher une imprimante en USB pour après l'utiliser en wifi ??
> 
> C'est un peu très idiot quand même&#8230;
> 
> ...


et tu veux plus être mon ami ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Ben tiens, dans ces cas là c'est moins ta gueule.

Non. Démerdes-toi.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> je sais qu'il est pas fourni, mais j'en ai un quand-même.



Ouais ben fait gaffe à pas le laisser tomber: c'est hyper fragile ces trucs!


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ben tiens, dans ces cas là c'est moins ta gueule.
> 
> Non. Démerdes-toi.


mdr il a pris ma question au sérieux. mon dieu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

qqn pourrait-il me dire si je dois sélectionner réseau ou local ? j'ai le choix entre ces deux. sachant que j'envisage d'utiliser mon imprimante via wifi que dois-je sélectionner ?

bassmann, c'est pas à toi que je pose la question, je préfère perdre les 200 euros de mon imprimante et ne jamais l'utiliser plutôt que l'utiliser grâce à ton "aide". merci aux autres s'il peuvent/veulent m'aider.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Juillet 2009)

si jamais c'est tout ok et il fallait sélectionner "local". et il fallait brancher l'imprimante au modem en fait durant l'installation. Ensuite on peut la débrancher et elle fonctionne en wireless. c'est une belle imprimante qui fonctionne bien. j'ai fait le bon choix


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En plus dans la doc de ton merdier, y'a écrit réseau adhoc, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un protocole bonjour à voir si bonjour fonctionne ou pas.




Non c'est un réseau sous marin
Tu sais bien que le adhoc c'est du poisson
:rateau:


----------



## Billgrumeau (31 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais rien ne t'empêche d'imprimer systématiquement en Noir et Blanc et de ne changer QUE la cartouche noire!



A mon travail, nous avons une HP (je ne sais plus quel modèle) couleur. Même en imprimant que en N&B, elle consomme un peu de couleur et quand y'a plus d' couleur, la machine ne marche plus ! 
Cette imprimante n'a pas de pilote N&B


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Octobre 2009)

voilà j'ai dû changer mon ssid et ma clé wep et je n'arrive de nouveau plus à connecter cette samsung 4500w en wifi... Cette fois ça fait mal, j'y ai passé en tout 14 heures sur deux jours et toujours rien, je n'arrive plus à la reconnecter....

Si quelqu'un a cette imprimante et est sur mac et qu'il peut me donner un tuyau... un grand merci d'avance, sincèrement.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2009)

quelque chose me dit que certains ici vont avoir envie de te dire : "ta g."...  :rateau:


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Octobre 2009)

Est-ce que je peux demander à un modérateur d'intervenir, je commence à en avoir un peu assez de subir le mépris facile de ces nobles conseillers du prince. merci beaucoup.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2009)

Tu as raison.
J'interviens.
Tu voulais un tuyau?
Tiens c'est cadeau







Ne me remercie pas, ça fait toujours plaisir d'aider son prochain.


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Octobre 2009)

pauvre t.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2009)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux demander à un modérateur d'intervenir, je commence à en avoir un peu assez de subir le mépris *facile*...



C'est vrai, *tu* nous as rapidement montré que c'est facile de mépriser parfois...  :sleep:



Wallace27 a dit:


> ...de ces nobles conseillers du prince. merci beaucoup.



Mais que vient faire Jean Sarkozy et toute sa clique dans ce sujet !!??


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Octobre 2009)

Après trois jours de recherches voici mes résultats, vous ne trouverez ces informations ni sur un mode d'emploi ni auprès de la centrale téléphonique de Samsung. J'ai dû personnellement m'investir des heures et des heures durant par tâtonnements pour arriver aux résultats suivants : 

Imprimante Samung SCX 4500W

1. Connecter son imprimante à son modem routeur avec un câble ethernet

2. Aller à ladresse ip de limprimante depuis safari pour accéder au firmware de limprimante. 

3. Cliquer sur «network setting»

4. Dans le sous menu tcp/ip mettre ip de limprimante sous statique.

5. Dans le sous menu «wireless» poursuivre une installation manuelle (et non automatique) dans le menu sans fil (custom et non wizard).

6. Sélectionner «tkip + aes»

7. Cliquer sur appliquer tout à la fin dans le menu sans fil (puis cest normal que ça affiche «not connected")

8. Eteindre complètement limprimante et seulement après débrancher le câble jaune ethernet !

9. Rallumer limprimante et lajouter tout simplement dans préférences système, elle apparaît en Bonjour.


Avec Snow Leopard, pas besoin du cd dinstallation, les pilotes sont déjà installés (à condition davoir sélectionné l'option dinstaller tous les pilotes dimprimantes lors de linstallation de Snow Leo). 

Voilà j'espère ainsi épargner à autrui le cauchemar que j'ai vécu.


----------



## endymion (21 Juin 2010)

Je ne sais pas si j'achèterai cette imprimante, mais merci d'avoir pris la peine de nous fournir le résultat de tes recherches.

Quant à ceux que je renonce à qualifier qui se sont contentés d'insultes en réponse à tes demandes, et qui pourtant totalisent un nombre de messages impressionnant, je me demande vraiment ce qu'ils foutent sur ce forum.

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## diukinette (3 Août 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> que pensez-vous de cette imprimante ? :
> 
> http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/2292766/art/samsung/multifonction-scx-4500w-w.html
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-486-4947-36.html


Bonjour, 
J'ai récemment formaté mon macbook, le mange disque ne fonctionne plus mais bon il jouait déjà des siennes avant... (je ne peux donc utiliser le cd d installation qui n'est pas du tout reconnu sur le bureau)

là j'ai un gros soucis, je voudrais imprimer des choses très importante mais je ne trouve pas le pilote de mon imprimante.

J'habite dans un village paumé et n'ai aucune autre solution.

Sur le site de HP, on le trouve il n'y a pas de soucis mais on ne peut le télécharger, je galère depuis hier... 
le nom du fichier est : HP_Installer_PSC4500_v9.8.dmg
Mon imprimante est une HP photosmart C4580.
Mille Merci pour votre aide


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Août 2011)

diukinette a dit:


> ...
> 
> Sur le site de HP, on le trouve il n'y a pas de soucis mais on ne peut le télécharger, je galère depuis hier...
> le nom du fichier est : HP_Installer_PSC4500_v9.8.dmg
> ...



Ha bon !?
le lien est le suivant (clic !) :
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software10/COL23697/mp-61314-1/HP_Installer_PSC4500_v9.8.dmg

J'ai testé, ça fonctionne chez moi (le fichier fait &#8776; 154 Mo).
Attention par rapport à ta version d'OsX, d'après le site HP, ce driver est pour :
_Date d'édition:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2008-08-04
Version:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.8
Compatibilité:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac OS X 10.4, Mac OS X 10.5, Mac OS X


_


----------

